# Urgent advice needed: orphaned Wild Thing



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I ended up with an orphaned wild rat, one week old. I have a litter of baby mice the same age. Would that work and if so how to go about it?
How do I keep him warm? Please help fast. For now I have some good formula for him.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Keep him warm by placing a hot water bottle, wrapped in a towel underneath him. You could also put a blanket around him so he is not exposed. 

I'm not sure, as I know nothing about mice physcology. Some of our other members may be able to help you out there.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Use hot water bottles, rice sacks, towels...etc....

How big is the rat is it young?

Also what exactly are you asking will work with the mice and rats I wasnt sure.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Right now I have a heating pad and he is in a fleece bag. I don't know how much he needs to drink. He is not dehydrated as his skin molds back easily after picking it up. I try to have him drink from a squirrel baby's sized nipple every hour. He has pooped twice in three hours but not yet peed after massaging his genitals.
I going to weigh him later to monitor him more closely.
If anybody has any advice please let me know. I really want him to live.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

To get him to pee, which you need to do after every feeding (every 2-3 hrs), get some tissue and dip it in warm water then stroke it over his genitals gently in one direction - like mommas tongue would. 

As for feeding him, what formula do you have. A human soy based formula is best, but puppy or kitten will suffice. 

I think I have read case studies of mice being raised with rats and visa versa, but I have also read things about rats killing mice. I imagine you could place the baby in the cage with the mice babies and see what the mouse momma does. I think if the rat was raised with the mice it would have to stay with them for the rest of its life, because it will have mice tendencies.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

He survived the night. I bought human soy based formula. I have to force feed him as he is not sucking (putting the nipple in his mouth and squeeze one drop at a time). He is feistier and is getting stronger trying to climb away. 
How much should he poop? He has one at a time., size of a flea.
Update: he peed!!!!!!!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats a good sign! Just keep doing what your doing. Orphaned rats have often been rejected by the mother because she knows they won't make it. So do not be upset if all your hard work is in vain. Its sad, but nature is nature. As long as you are seeing regular poops I wouldn't be concerned about the size.... flea size sounds about right for a baby. Hopefully your little one if a fighter! Keep us updated for sure.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

He is still doing OK, fingers crossed.
If he survives I am going to keep him as a pet. Question: at what age do I intro a domestic friend? Do I have to get an older baby than him? Like a 6 week old domestic pet rat when Wild Thing is 4 weeks old?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

If you are going to hand feed him and not put him with the mice, you could buy him a ratty sibling once he is about 4/5 weeks old. I would get another young rat (5 weeks - 3 months), because Wild Thing won't be as socialized with other ratties, so he needs someone his age and maturity to teach him the ratty ropes. 

Have you got him accurately sexed? 
When do we get to see a pic of this cutie?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I am hand feeding him, didn't want to risk him, the mouse babies or the momma. I know he is a he, definitely. If he continues with his survival/progress I will post a picture; I am superstitious.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Ahh okay, gotcha. Well we are all rooting for Wild Thing! 

Are you feeding him even throughout the night?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I feed him once in the middle of the night after the last feeding of 11.00 PM. I cannot afford to get up more often due to my job.

Can I feed him during the day every three hours or is that too much? Or not enough? He weighs 11 grams and gets .55 cc per feeding minus some spilled drops.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

next question: behavior wise he is doing much better: moving around and climbing in his pouch etc. but he has lost 2 grams of weight since early afternoon. But he pees and poops well.
How often can I feed him?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

He needs to be fed around the clock, every 2-3 hours! 

I wouldn't measure him out an amount, just feed him as much as he will take. And try get him to pee after every meal, and poop a few times a day.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you so much! Oh and are baby Norwegian Rats charcoal black? Mine is. When do they turn agouti?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They can be a number of different colors, most commonly black and agouti. If your baby is black now, he will remain black


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks again, he survived another night and is drinking much better so it is now fairly easy to get food in him


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats great! With every feeding he will be getting bigger and stronger :] Fingers, whiskers and tails crossed at my rattery for your little black boy!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I am sorry but here I am again. The only not going well is weight gain. I feed him every two hours about 0.6 of formula. He is developing, active, teeth are coming in, poop, pees but he still weighs 11 grams.
What can I do now? I hope he'll make it; he is such a trooper after what he has been through.
please give me ideas.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Are you feeding him through the night as well? Try increase the amount you are feeding him. Maybe pick up some Ensure and switch out 2 milk feedings a day, for some ensure. Its good at helping rats gain weight, and is packed full of nutrients. I find they like the strawberry best!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Will do. I am feeding him at 11.00 PM and 3.00 AM and then every 2 - 3 hours. Unless the scale is screwed up I don't get it. He is vigorous and developing according to his age.
Found a good website:
http://ratgrowth.homestead.com/week1.html

He has started to explore although he is still blind. I think he is 12 days old today. When can I expose him to food like bread soaked in formula?

I fostered a wild mouse that way who barely had his eyes open. (saved him from our dogs who were playing with him, taking turns catching him). He made it without injuries and was called Mighty Mouse because of it.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would increase his feedings to every 1.5hrs whilst you are at home and have the time to do so. The additional feedings may give him the extra boost. Weight gain is crucial for baby rats, since they develop at such a fast rate. It is telling you that he is actually loosing weight, if you are not seeing a steady increase. The ensure will help also, you might find he will eat more of that! Give him as much as he will take.

His eyes should be opening soon, at approx the 2 week mark. Altho don't be concerned if they stay closed longer... it gives the tear ducts longer to form. Its the early openers that are no good, because you have to add eye drops every hour to stop them from drying out. 

I would not give them bread, because rats can choke on it quite easily. Always give dried out, or toasted bread to ratties! (And no peanut butter, unless diluted first so not as sticky) Right now, the bub needs mainly milk, but may start to nibble other foods. I would pick up some hamsters living world extrusion blocks and add 1 block to the cage for him to nibble on. You could also add some oats or other healthy sugar free grains. Once his eyes are open and hes got his land legs a bit better, then you could introduce shallow dishes of formula or ensure to give him extra feedings. 

Mighty mouse, lol defiantly earned his name! Hopefully your little rat baby is a fighter also.


----------

